# My favorite on "Alone" just tapped out!



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Dammit! She had it going on. A butt kicking shelter, shelving, hearth, dream catchers and even a nude only sauna. I guess the isolation did her in. My new favorite? Not sure.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow they get a prize? I'd do this for free :vs_laugh:
My family won't let me check-out for that long and if they did? KAMCHATKA!!!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Dammit! She had it going on. A butt kicking shelter, shelving, hearth, dream catchers and even a nude only sauna. I guess the isolation did her in. My new favorite? Not sure.


Wow! Someone lasted just 5 hours?

Desmond White:	37	Male. Coolidge, Arizona ~5 hours


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

CSI, 
I agree, thought she had this in the bag.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

TG,
Desmond was last season.
He got dropped off, and saw some bear crap and tapped out.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

tango said:


> TG,
> Desmond was last season.
> He got dropped off, and saw some bear crap and tapped out.


hehe he'd just love Kamchatka


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

TG said:


> Wow! Someone lasted just 5 hours?
> 
> Desmond White:	37	Male. Coolidge, Arizona ~5 hours


it was 5 hours for him - supposedly he was out before the entire group was dispatched to their various locations ....

thought the show was doing the same thing this year - needing a token black show contestant - this year's black looked on paper to be wayyyyy less qualified than the bulk of the group ... did damn good for an accountant from suburbia ....


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Heading to a dinner tonight at my church where the winner of Season 2 is the keynote speaker. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

I loved Callie. The natural poultice she made for three recluse bites was unbelievable. When she tapped out I thought she was joking again.

Not sure who I am rooting for now. Maybe the guy who almost got a boar?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, I like the boat builder now I guess.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I’m finding the show a bit of a disappointment. I’m not sure where they get these folks but give me a break. The guy with the bow and in 60 days he hasn’t shot anything and now he can’t even string the dam thing! I’m pulling for one of the ladies; I can’t stand all the wining men.

I hope all this wining is for the camera and they are not like this in real life.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think pigs are generally nocturnal and I've never seen anyone kill one of them with a bow. Game is pretty scarce there evidently but still.

This show is indicative of a greater problem: The emasculation of America. I have seen far too many demure and effeminate men these days. Be it far from me to imply that every man has to be like Gaston in Beauty and the beast but dam!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I haven't been able to watch the current season so I'll take your collective words about how its going. The dinner I went to last Friday was quite good. Mind you it was at my church, and he was speaking to an overwhelmingly Christian audience. His main focus was that he wouldn't have been able to win let alone survive without strength from God and the daily praying he did. He kept saying he was never alone while on Vancouver Island which is why he was able to achieve what he did on the show.


----------

